# Variable valve timing on altima 04 2.5L?



## redmaro (Nov 9, 2007)

I just purchased an 04 2.5L altima a few days ago. When I go WOT I can hear the engine down shift and all of a sudden a sound like when Vtec kicks in on the hondas LOL. So I was wondering if the 2.5L 04 altimas come equiped with variable timing? Cvtc??? where can I find more info on it if so. Thanks


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

open your hood and see if it says cvtc i have a 06 and everytime i hit 5k rpm i can hear that sucka open up and go


----------



## redmaro (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel the same thing around those RPM's, although mine dosent go anywhere. Its pretty slow. :woowoo:


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

i be driving down the highway and i like to play with the civics where im to the point right on the bumper when the get on theres i get on mines and just go right past them and im all stock all 175hp and my big 260# frame


----------



## redmaro (Nov 9, 2007)

king21 said:


> i be driving down the highway and i like to play with the civics where im to the point right on the bumper when the get on theres i get on mines and just go right past them and im all stock all 175hp and my big 260# frame


YOU BE HAULING SOME ASS THEN! good for you.

Anyone know about the variable valve timing???


----------

